# looking for a tomatoe wine recipe



## johnthemc (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi everyone.
Would someone have a good tomatoe wine recipe? I picked 3 bushel of all different types, reds, pinks, orange, yellow,white and striped. Some are lower I acid so how will treat that?
Any info is athemcppreciated.
john


----------



## deboard (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's another post talking about tomato wine for reference. 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14588&highlight=tomato+wine

I'm pretty sure Jack Keller has a couple of recipes on his site:
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/

But with the mix of tomatos you have, I would strongly suggest measuring your specific gravity and acid and adjusting as necessary. I would guess you'll need to add sugar and the acid will be a little on the high side, so adding water will reduce that. However, don't take my word for it, measure it and you'll be happier with the end result.


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 20, 2011)

I have read that green tomatoes make the best wine!! A little like a Riesling!

Debbie


----------

